# Breakdown-- Post-Apocalyptic Novel without zombies



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Six years after a pandemic devastates the human population, and the subsequent loss of much of the world's technology, Chris Price finally makes it from New York to Britain to reunite with his brother. But unresolved grief over his dead wife and baby and the horrors he witnessed as he traveled through a changed world have damaged him. He struggles to let go of his past, accept the healing kindness of those around him, and let love back into his life.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Katy, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Have downloaded a sample.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounds good - I'll check out a sample.

Ian


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks very much! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

I've got some good reviews on my book, which makes me feel all warm and happy.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on the reviews!  Human virus and computer viruses?  Yikes.  I'm wondering how you could cross the Atlantic after that.  Time for a sample...


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks so much! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow, I got a really nice 4 star review from a "Top 1000" Amazon reviewer today! 
Was feeling blue because I haven't had a sale yet today (I've had one or two each day), but this perked me up.  

I wish it wasn't over on the sidebar, tho, so more people would see it...


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Read a sample of Breakdown

Four 4 Star reviews and a 5 Star. 
Post-apocalyptic love story. Excellent beach read!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Got a wonderful 5 Star review on Amazon today. 
Makes me so happy!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Lovely new review of Breakdown here: http://carabosseslibrary.blogspot.com/


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I'll check out a sample.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

More great reviews for Breakdown! Check it out. 
The latest comments on the "near perfect" editing.


----------



## linuswynter (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks good.  Will have to try out the sample.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll give it a try...


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

More good reviews for Breakdown! 
Try a sample, you'll be hooked!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

More good reviews for Breakdown!
Try a sample, you'll be hooked!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Breakdown has NINE 4 star reviews on Amazon! 
(For those who don't read the 5 stars.)


----------



## ML Hamilton (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds interesting, especially without the zombies.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Great reviews keep coming in for Breakdown, a post-apocalyptic love story with "something for everyone." 
Read it now the kids are going back to school!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Breakdown has now accumulated 14 5-star reviews and 11 4-star reviews on Amazon. 

What others are saying:

"...this one stands out because it doesn't dwell on the particulars of difficult living conditions, but instead focuses on personal recovery and relationships."

"...a lovely, emotional story of loss and redemption... full of well-developed characters whose journeys end in self-discovery, recovery from loss, and love."

"...a book that has something for everyone."

"Buy it if you like Margaret Atwood's work or if you enjoyed One Second After by William R. Forstchen. It's that good."


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

A reader recently told me, "I don't like Margaret Atwood at all, but I loved your book!" 

Gotta love fan mail!  

Out of 26 reviews, I personally know only four of the reviewers. Really.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Zombies are over-rated.  

Real people. Emotions. It'll get into your brain the healthy way.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Another 5 star review on Amazon!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Not your average PA novel... this one is about the people... real people... love... redemption.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Now with a 3 star review to add credibility to all those 4s and 5s!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This does look very good. I'll check it out.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Now with a 2 star review to add EVEN MORE credibility to all those 4s and 5s!  

This is not a deep commentary on a post-pandemic dystopian society. 
If that's your thing, give this one a pass. 

This is a story about a damaged man looking for closure, friendship, and love when all seems lost. 
If that's your thing, try it. 

Oh, and no zombies.


----------



## xenous (Jan 2, 2012)

Katy said:


> Six years after a pandemic devastates the human population and unstoppable computer viruses have destroyed much of the world's technology, Chris Price finally makes it from New York to Britain to reunite with his brother. But the horrors he has witnessed and unresolved grief over his dead wife and baby have changed him. Can he let go of his past, unlock his heart, and learn to find love again?


Sounds good and good luck - I am sure many people will buy it...but not my cup of tea. I don't like the idea that "computer programmers are something bad" and are going to destroy the world - of course it's possible...just...not that likely.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

xenous said:


> Sounds good and good luck - I am sure many people will buy it...but not my cup of tea. I don't like the idea that "computer programmers are something bad" and are going to destroy the world - of course it's possible...just...not that likely.


Thanks very much! 
Actually, the loss of computers is hardly mentioned and not a big part of the story at all. And the major loss of technology comes from so many people dying and leaving no one left for maintenance. 
The story focuses more on the people and their relationships. The rest is just slightly more than backdrop.

If it's not your cup of tea, of course I'm cool with that.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

"Six years after a pandemic devastates the human population, and the subsequent loss of much of the world's technology, Chris Price finally makes it from New York to Britain to reunite with his brother. But unresolved grief over his dead wife and baby and the horrors he witnessed as he traveled through a changed world have damaged him. He struggles to let go of his past, accept the healing kindness of those around him, and let love back into his life." 


Now, if you are looking for a deep commentary on dystopian society, or if you believe that no one ever struggles with grief, this is not the book for you.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This indeed looks good. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Grab it FREE while you have the chance!

FREE! Feb 1 & 2


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

After a $3.99 experiment, Breakdown is now back to $2.99. 

Six years after a pandemic devastates the human population, and the subsequent loss of much of the world's technology, Chris Price finally makes it from New York to Britain to reunite with his brother. But unresolved grief over his dead wife and baby and the horrors he witnessed as he traveled through a changed world have damaged him. He struggles to let go of his past, accept the healing kindness of those around him, and let love back into his life.


What others are saying:

"...this one stands out because it doesn't dwell on the particulars of difficult living conditions, but instead focuses on personal recovery and relationships."

"...a lovely, emotional story of loss and redemption... full of well-developed characters whose journeys end in self-discovery, recovery from loss, and love."

"...a book that has something for everyone."

"Buy it if you like Margaret Atwood's work or if you enjoyed One Second After by William R. Forstchen. It's that good."


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Need a break from the preppers, guns, and gore? 

This is not your average post-apocalyptic story.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Katy said:


> Now with a 2 star review to add EVEN MORE credibility to all those 4s and 5s!
> 
> This is not a deep commentary on a post-pandemic dystopian society.
> If that's your thing, give this one a pass.
> ...


Omg! This is what I've been looking for!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Great! I hope you enjoy it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Not your average post-apoc...

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Not your average post-apoc...

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Not your average post-apoc...

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Not your average post-apoc...
It might surprise the heck out of you. 
It might not be what you expected. 
You might think nothing actually _happens_.
But then again...

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

TWO 5-star reviews on Goodreads yesterday. 

What would you rate it?

Not your average post-apoc...

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

When the 47North version comes out, it will be $4.99. You might want to pick this up now before the price goes up. 

A tale of love and redemption... Not your average post-apoc...

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

I've just heard that a British actor has been hired to read Breakdown for the audio version. I haven't got his name yet, but will let you know when I do.

Working on the proofread edits now. You can still get your Kindle copy before the price goes up to $4.99!

A tale of love and redemption... Not your average post-apoc...

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

From a new 4-star review on Goodreads: "Breakdown had something special the others don't always have. It dealt with the aftermath.... It felt real, the world and the characters, and you could taste the hope and fear and desperation. The ending was sweet and believable and the story stuck with me long after I was done."

A tale of love and redemption... Not your average post-apoc...

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Zombies are over-rated. 

Real people. Emotions. It'll get into your brain the healthy way. 

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Recently reviewed as "the worst apocalypse book ever!"

Not many agree. Do you? 

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

It's not what you'd expect, apparently.

In a good way. 

http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

The 47North edition of Breakdown is now available!

Don't let the description fool you into thinking this is a standard post-apoc tale of survival in a vicious wasteland, with violence as the only answer. 
It's an emotional tale of how one man copes with grief and loss, learns to trust again, and lets love back into his life.

If you are looking for zombies and action, you won't find it here. 
If you are searching for something deeper, give it a try.

In the US: http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/ 
In the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B007I7JLQW/

Now available for Kindle, as paperback, and in Audio!


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

Couldn't agree more about the Zombies. They are junk. Reality rules in Apocalyptic fiction. My own trilogy has faired well and I was just reviewed for all three by Micki Peluso of the New York Journal of Books as a 5 star read! Check it out! And congratulations on the book! http://apocalyptic-literature.blogspot.ca/2012/09/micki-peluso-of-new-york-journal-of.html


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't let the description fool you into thinking this is a standard post-apoc tale of survival in a vicious wasteland, with violence as the only answer.
It's an emotional tale of how one man copes with grief and loss, learns to trust again, and lets love back into his life.

If you are looking for zombies and action, you won't find it here.
If you are searching for something deeper, give it a try.

In the US: http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/
In the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B007I7JLQW/

Now available for Kindle, as paperback, and in Audio!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

NOW ON SALE! 
50% off!

Get Breakdown for your Kindle for only $2 (in the US).

"An influenza plague decimates humanity...
A man loses his wife and baby daughter...
Six years after a pandemic devastates the human population, former rock star Chris Price finally makes it from New York to Britain to reunite with his brother. His passage leaves him scarred, in body and mind, by exposure to humankind at its most desperate and dangerous. But another ordeal awaits him beyond the urban ruins, in an idyllic country refuge where Chris meets a woman, Pauline, who is largely untouched by the world's horrors. Together, Chris and Pauline undertake the most difficult facet of Chris's journey: confronting grief, violence, and the man Chris has become. They will discover whether the human spirit is capable of surviving and loving again in this darker, harder world."

In the US: http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/
In the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B007I7JLQW/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

It's not too late! Breakdown is still on sale for HALF PRICE during Amazon's "20 Books for $2" promotion.

Get yours and tell a friend!

In the US: http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

STILL ON SALE! Part of Amazon's 20 Books for $2 Each Deal! 
50% off!

Get Breakdown for your Kindle for only $2 (in the US).

"An influenza plague decimates humanity...
A man loses his wife and baby daughter...
Six years after a pandemic devastates the human population, former rock star Chris Price finally makes it from New York to Britain to reunite with his brother. His passage leaves him scarred, in body and mind, by exposure to humankind at its most desperate and dangerous. But another ordeal awaits him beyond the urban ruins, in an idyllic country refuge where Chris meets a woman, Pauline, who is largely untouched by the world's horrors. Together, Chris and Pauline undertake the most difficult facet of Chris's journey: confronting grief, violence, and the man Chris has become. They will discover whether the human spirit is capable of surviving and loving again in this darker, harder world."

In the US: http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-ebook/dp/B004VXNTDC/


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Last two days to get Breakdown for your Kindle for HALF PRICE.  Only $2!

Recent comments:
"Made me want to go hug my family because you never know everything could change in an instant."

"I got this book because it was on special, I now know it would have been worth paying full price."

"...it provided a rather unique perspective on a genre that is at tunes overrun by cookie cutter stories..."

"...this book was heartbreaking, heart-affirming and gracefully written."

"This book gave an interesting twist to life after a world wide calamity."


----------

